# PAUL NEWMAN



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

ANSA 2008-09-27 13:56                                                                                                     E' MORTO PAUL NEWMAN, LO ANNUNCIA LA SUA FONDAZIONE







                                                                          PISTOIA - ''Stamani alle 7,30  ho ricevuto una mail dall'America che mi ha fatto sapere che  Paul Newman non e' piu' tra noi''. 

Con queste parole Vincenzo Manes, presidente della fondazione Dynamo Camp di Limestre (Pitsoia), che fa parte dell'organizzazione internazionale di solidarieta' fondata dall'attore americano, ha annunciato la morte di Paul Newman alla festa annuale della fondazione. 

E'  scattato, fra i presenti, un applauso durato alcuni minuti.


----------



## Bruja (27 Settembre 2008)

*peccato*

Altro grande, un pezzetto di Hollywood che ci lascia.
R.I.P.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MsqO-zpJkRA

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

BELLO COME IL SOLE

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GVVNnn2G2z0

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=howEAqstkzQ


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

*MALEDETTO CANCRO!*

Dal corriere:

http://www.corriere.it/spettacoli/0...1dd-a5ba-00144f02aabc.shtml?fr=box_primopiano


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dal corriere:
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/spettacoli/08_settembre_27/paul_newman_morto_dd8aa
> 
> b90-8c6d-11dd-a5ba-00144f02aabc.shtml?fr=box_primopiano



Un altro grande che ci lascia...proprio alcuni giorni fa ho rivisto il film " la gatta sul tetto che scotta "


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Settembre 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Un altro grande che ci lascia...proprio alcuni giorni fa ho rivisto il film " la gatta sul tetto che scotta "


 anche io.....stupendo....
gli occhi + belli di Hollywood


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2008)

Tra l'altro uno dei meno "montati" e dei più umani...ed era bravo davvero!


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Settembre 2008)

tutti guardavano i suoi occhi, ma era il suo sorriso la cosa più bella...
ciao bel uomo..


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Settembre 2008)

Davvero una triste perdita...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Settembre 2008)

dispiace, ma se devo essere sincero non mi piaceva come attore...nemmeno nelle sue interpretazioni più "mitiche" (a detta degli altri non mia)


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ANSA 2008-09-27 13:56 E' MORTO PAUL NEWMAN, LO ANNUNCIA LA SUA FONDAZIONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io non riuscirò mai a capire perchè cazzo si applaude alla morte di qualcuno.
A me è una cosa che non piace..Anzi..mi fa letteralmente schifo

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non riuscirò mai a capire perchè cazzo si applaude alla morte di qualcuno.
> * A me è una cosa che non piace*..Anzi..mi fa letteralmente schifo
> 
> Buscopann


IDEM! 

Mai fatto.


----------

